

Show HN: MGBDTC – the easiest way to track what your employees are learning - christophe971
https://mgbdtc.com

======
buf
I think for larger companies where transparency is low, many employees will
not want to answer these questions, or they'll reply with something negative.

Perhaps you could have an "answer anonymously" checkbox available.

Love the concept. If it rolled out to large corporations, you could even use
your natural language processing stuff from your other projects to categorize
major learnings.

~~~
christophe971
Answering anonymously is a big feature, I'm still considering what's the
appropriate size of the company for such an option. For example, Secret.app
only allows you to see your friends secrets if you have 5 friends signed up...

Also yes, there's much to do with the data, we'll see what we can do there
once people are actually using it!

thanks again for the feedback

------
oelmekki
What if an employee does not reply ? Is there a timeout that gets the digest
sent anyway ?

~~~
christophe971
Great suggestion, I will surely add a timeout after 48 hours! Note that you
can still see the answers live on the dashboard even if half the people filled
the form.

